# New Hall-effect cable-pull throttle unit



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know about our new patent-pending throttle unit we've produced. It's a dual Hall-effect design to work with our WarP-Drive controller (which requires a redundant throttle input).

​
It is designed to be extremely easy to install, and versatile for various vehicles. Throttle cable travel varies from vehicle to vehicle. This tackles that issue by providing several "discs", each one corresponding to a different cable travel. The options are 1.125", 1.250", 1.5", 1.75", and 2". The stock throttle cable is used - no hacking necessary. Two different spring tensions are possible by swapping out the heavier spring for the included lighter spring. The reason for two springs is for redundancy - if one spring goes, the other is capable of returning to the off position. 

All stainless hardware is used, as well as automotive-quality waterproof connectors. Price is currently set at $190. Although it's understandably on the high end, we think you'll find that the features justify it.

For the Soliton crowd: this could also be used with either of the Soliton controllers, just using one of the channels instead of both.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

That's a nice looking electronic throttle assembly, Ryan! 

Obviously, some form of adapter cable would be needed to use your throttle with our controllers, but I am mainly curious how the two throttle channels are scaled; ie, is output of one channel half that of the other, or are they inversely proportional, etc.?


----------



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

Tesseract said:


> That's a nice looking electronic throttle assembly, Ryan!


Thanks Jeffrey. You would probably be one of the people that would appreciate what goes in to something like this.



Tesseract said:


> Obviously, some form of adapter cable would be needed to use your throttle with our controllers,


Nah, just hack off the unneeded connector, and wire it up to the terminal block on the Soliton. 



Tesseract said:


> but I am mainly curious how the two throttle channels are scaled; ie, is output of one channel half that of the other, or are they inversely proportional, etc.?


According to the wire colors on the provided harness:

Orange wire: Channel 1, 0.5V to 4.5V
Blue wire: Ground for channel 1
White wire: 5V supply for channel 1

Green wire: Channel 2, 0.25V to 2.25V
Black wire: Ground for channel 2
Red wire: 5V supply for channel 2

Channel 1 is 2x Channel 2. For the WarP-Drive, there's an extra check in software to make sure that this condition is being met. That's also the case for the Toyota pedal we support.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ryan,

It looks like the unit should also work with a Zilla with the -P option, then. This is what the Zilla documentation says.


```
[FONT=Courier New][U]Hairball         Cable[/U]
HEPI 1        Red
Signal GND    Black
HEPI 3        Green
HEPI 4        White
Chassis GND   Blue
Chassis GND   Bare shield wire (Silver)
HEPI 6        Orange[/FONT]
```
HEPI 1&3 and HEPI 4&6 are beside each other so I assume that this would match up with your channel 1 & 2.


----------



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

GizmoEV said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> It looks like the unit should also work with a Zilla with the -P option, then. This is what the Zilla documentation says.


That would be great. However, the Zilla expects to see about 1.6V to 4.95V on one channel, and 0.8V to 4.45V on the other. Otmar would have to make code changes for it to be compatible  Given the work they are putting in to getting production up and running right now, I highly doubt that will happen anytime soon. I might mention it to him next time we talk though.

I made a mistake in my previous post, saying that the Toyota unit had the same 2x "feature". It's the CTS unit we used to carry that had this. The Toyota unit does not have one channel twice the other channel.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

That is good to know. Maybe after he gets production going again he can make a programming change. When I finally get to start my build if I can't get the HEPA to fit my donor vehicle very well it would be nice to have other options.

On a different note, do you know if the Synkromotive will work with your unit? The local community college has a pickup conversion that is nearly finished and I'm expecting that the PB6 may not last so will need to be replaced eventually.


----------



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

GizmoEV said:


> That is good to know. Maybe after he gets production going again he can make a programming change. When I finally get to start my build if I can't get the HEPA to fit my donor vehicle very well it would be nice to have other options.


Hopefully that will be the case. I think it's fairly likely.




GizmoEV said:


> On a different note, do you know if the Synkromotive will work with your unit? The local community college has a pickup conversion that is nearly finished and I'm expecting that the PB6 may not last so will need to be replaced eventually.


I haven't used a Synkromotive, but the manual shows that it has an automatic and manual means of calibrating a throttle unit. Sounds very similar to the throttle calibration the Soliton uses. Shouldn't be any problem to use this throttle with the Synkromotive.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm using the same hall effect unit to run my dual Soliton 1 setup. It works very nicely!


----------



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

Brute Force said:


> I'm using the same hall effect unit to run my dual Soliton 1 setup. It works very nicely!


What particular unit are you referring to?


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

The BEI 9902090CW hall effect rotary position sensor. A great piece of hardware to base your throttle unit on. Nice work, that thing will last forever!


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

The BEI 9902090CW hall effect rotary position sensor. A great piece of hardware to base your throttle unit on. Nice work, that thing will last forever!


----------

